# frankenstorm jerky



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

well i got to eat right . got blown out of work today do to the storm so i made 25 lbs of killer goose jerky. one of my best tasteing batches to date. theres sweet teriyaki / sweet and spicy/ three pepper my favorite . and butter garlic . good stuff emmmmm emmm. still got 20 pounds of duck breast to do :eat: and boy does the house smell good. duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like you are staying busy. Did you sustain any damage??


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

theres a lake around the house ditches flooded and a lot of smaller limbs all over havent checked the woods yet . but ill bet something came down with that blow ill be checkin latter today. property just a big soggy swamp at the moment. but i got jerky / firewood some rum and dish tv so im good:irishjig:


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 30, 2012)

Hopefully you don't find any substantial damage when you go out later.

That is a bunch of good lookin eats there. I love the way the house smells when I make my venison jerky. They should make a jerky scented air freshener. :i_dunno:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Hopefully you don't find any substantial damage when you go out later.
> 
> That is a bunch of good lookin eats there. I love the way the house smells when I make my venison jerky. They should make a jerky scented air freshener. :i_dunno:



theres a small box of its on the way scott yummm ---duck


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad you're faring well there Duck. Man I bet that jerky will be perky. Yummm.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't be drinkin the Rum before ya get the jerky done- ya sure don't want to burn. Sounds like you have a stress free day planned!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Don't be drinkin the Rum before ya get the jerky done- ya sure don't want to burn. Sounds like you have a stress free day planned!!!!



for once


----------



## Rorban1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy goose! Can I call dibs on the jerky?!?!!


----------



## myingling (Oct 30, 2012)

Good eats their ,,,Looks good


----------

